# Transporting rafting gear with a pickup



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Here is my solution. I built this for less than $50 on a Saturday. Oars on top, frame on top of oars. With the lock box for small stuff and chains to secure the big stuff in back from being lifted out, very secure. This rack is about 6 years old and still going strong.


I would suggest the long bed crew cab and key pad entry for shuttles.


----------



## Redside (May 10, 2013)

I run a topper with a rack, works well. 

On my last truck, without a topper, my father in law built a rack for me to haul 12' kayaks. Basically it had 4 posts with crossbars that were just above the height of the roof of the truck. You could build your own or look at those racks either Tule or Yakima make.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Just put it in the ship! Do don’t need to spend a bunch of money on racks and systems but it does make life easier. 


Speaking of easy why does the photo uploaded rotate images and not allow you to rotate it back?


----------



## sauth857 (Mar 28, 2016)

I used to have a tri-fold hard tonneau cover. Frame and oars on top of cover, all gear and rolled boat underneath. I've since gone trailer and will never go back.


----------



## Kirby (Aug 14, 2013)

Roll boat and place in truck bed pushed up to back window, put dry box and cooler also in the bed and leave tailgate down strap frame on the truck and strap oars to frame. Strap other stuff on top. Fill back seat with extra gear and 2nd dry box. This is how I do it for a Tacoma


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

$12 gutter mount system from goodwill, $40 for the gutter track and heat shrink tubing from ebay, $10 for 2pcs of 3/4" sch. 40 from work for the cross bars.


----------



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

I went "light" to the Middle Fork last year - leaving my trailer and canopy behind. I have a 10' welded frame and my truck has a long bed. I used 3 2X4's across the stake pocket holes to and toggle bolts mount them and then put all my gear underneath. Frame on last and strap to go.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Simple pocket stake rail system to keep my frame up off the truck bed rails so I have access to the bed below even with the frame attached. 

The height of the posts can be set by you to whatever you need when you make it... I only needed a little more space and I like keeping things below the roof line for aerodynamics... And ease in loading the frame by myself. 

I will strap the frame down to the truck bed tiedowns and not just the wood rails. 

My truck is a double cab so it has the full size 6.5' bed... I wouldn't recommend the short bed option... I pretty much fill my bed for each trip.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Buy a 6.5 foot bed. The hauling is nice but the ride is also nicer with a longer wheelbase.


----------



## kellywelding (Nov 17, 2017)

A ladder rack is the only way to go. Also a ladder rack is an incredibly handy thing to have for all kinds of rigging and hauling applications. Bonus is that you can take a ladder if you plan to put up new siding on your Mother's house on the same trip!!! 2 rafts? No problem.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Go for a longer bed, if at all possible. I have a6’, and it gets me by, but I usually wish I had more space.

K2, make sure you keep a close eye on that roof rack, I’m sure it will do you well, but I had the exact same one on my truck, till it catastrophically failed, and a sheet of plywood went over two lanes. I’m lucky I didn’t kill someone.
I think screws must have backed out on it. Maybe thread lock of some type to prevent it....


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I will mounting to the shell wasnt my first plan...wanted to make a ladder rack to go around and over the cap. Scratched that because it's so heavy and on the truck 24/7. I put red loctite on the fasteners, figured I'd never need to remove the rails. I dont plan on running much up there...biggest will probably be the 12' cat, they'll just be for short shuttles and such. Frame only up there is over 45mph.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

Though it would be nice I don't like the look of roof racks or paying to drag them through the air every day when I'd only use one a few times a year. I bought a bike rack and had it extended so I can haul frames on anything with a 2" hitch. So far I've only used it around town, it works really well!


----------



## Beer Waggin (Jul 8, 2016)

I really like the Thule Xsporter Pro. 
Expensive, but I think I got the one for my F150 for like $300 from Craigslist four years ago. 
I have it so I can put a big ski box on it in the winter, as my 5.5’ bed limits me, but I knew that when I bought the truck. 
I currently have the bars removed so I only have the lower assembly on. 
I have a prior Thule rack system for my diesel long bed. Works just as well in that truck. 
Great system, especially for the guy who doesn’t need a rack full time.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Fly By Night said:


> Though it would be nice I don't like the look of roof racks or paying to drag them through the air every day when I'd only use one a few times a year. I bought a bike rack and had it extended so I can haul frames on anything with a 2" hitch. So far I've only used it around town, it works really well!


That's a neat idea, but what's the weight capacity of the rack?


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

cupido76 said:


> Fly By Night said:
> 
> 
> > Though it would be nice I don't like the look of roof racks or paying to drag them through the air every day when I'd only use one a few times a year. I bought a bike rack and had it extended so I can haul frames on anything with a 2" hitch. So far I've only used it around town, it works really well!
> ...


The manufacture rates it for 35# per bike which seems conservative to me. The extension is built out of pretty heavy material, I doubt it derates the capacity. The horizontal bar on there is intended to keep frames from pivoting into your tailgate and give s place to strap cross bars to keep the frame from flopping about. At 225+ pounds I can climb onto the horizontal bar to secure the top hold down and everything feels fine minus the wiggle in the hitch.


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

another vote for the 6.5 inch bed, I have a tundra, and often find the bed full. I run the thule xporter on it, but you have to also get the clips for a tacoma to make it work on the tundra bed. I run a tool box most of the time (awesome locking storage) and then I made a cover out of 5/16 ply with a sheet of carbon fiber wetted out with Raka uv stabilized epoxy over arched supports that straps down so folks cannot shop in the bed while I am not there. It is strong enough to stand on, and pretty light, with the bed up and locked it is semi dry too.


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

oops, had a picture from a weekend hudson expedition


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

jerseyjeff said:


> oops, had a picture from a weekend hudson expedition


Ok, that's really slick!

I didn't understand what you mean about leaving the crossbars off but now I see you're resting the frame members directly on the uprights. So no crossbar to get in the way of loading and unloading.

Very nice!


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

I do have the crossbars on the thule rack still there, but the frame (nrs longhorn I think ) nests neatly between the crossbars and makes for an easy put in.


----------



## JakeH (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## MountainVisions (Jan 6, 2017)

Fly By Night said:


> Though it would be nice I don't like the look of roof racks or paying to drag them through the air every day when I'd only use one a few times a year. I bought a bike rack and had it extended so I can haul frames on anything with a 2" hitch. So far I've only used it around town, it works really well!


This is a great idea. Simple and effective. Thanks. You've made van life with a high roof fiberglass van with my oar frame 1000x less complicated. I was thinking one of those hitch hauls but never could figure out how to make it work. My Aire Tributary Nine.Five frame fits in the van on the bed. So we usually travel with it locally inside the van. If we self shuttle we make sure it's on the 2nd vehicle at night for sleeping. If we travel far out of town we have to remove the frame at night (hope it isn't stolen or we don't forget it) but this makes it a non factor. Now we can travel with the oar frame with the van solo and not stress over it. 

Sent from my VS995 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

MountainVisions said:


> This is a great idea. Simple and effective. Thanks. You've made van life with a high roof fiberglass van with my oar frame 1000x less complicated. I was thinking one of those hitch hauls but never could figure out how to make it work. My Aire Tributary Nine.Five frame fits in the van on the bed. So we usually travel with it locally inside the van. If we self shuttle we make sure it's on the 2nd vehicle at night for sleeping. If we travel far out of town we have to remove the frame at night (hope it isn't stolen or we don't forget it) but this makes it a non factor. Now we can travel with the oar frame with the van solo and not stress over it.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Mountain Buzz mobile app



I'm glad you like it. The way mine is set up you can pop out the extension with hand tools and still use it as a bike rack too. 

Happy crafting


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

Many people mentioned 6.5' beds in this thread, that's what I have. On my last trip i was wishing no had a longer bed but I was able to fit 2 14' Aires, a river couch, ducky, 2 coolers, 2 dry boxes 6 oar shafts and blades, groover, fire pan and some water jugs in my camper shell. Life jackets, packed dry bags etc ended up taking up my whole back seat. Getting the bed packed what a bit of a Tetris but it all fit and how often are you transporting 2 whole boats and gear in 1 truck?


----------



## MountainVisions (Jan 6, 2017)

Fly By Night said:


> I'm glad you like it. The way mine is set up you can pop out the extension with hand tools and still use it as a bike rack too.
> 
> Happy crafting


Can you explain how you made the extension? And what brand rack it is? I'm pretty sure I'm just going to copy yours. The only thing I can think of that would make it better would be a swing away hitch.

Thanks! 

Sent from my VS995 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

MountainVisions said:


> Fly By Night said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you like it. The way mine is set up you can pop out the extension with hand tools and still use it as a bike rack too.
> ...


That rack is one of these on Amazon. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0009NUG7U?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

The extension is made with one male end and one female end to fit into what's existing total length added is 40", I figured that off the tallest frame of anyone we boat with and the shortest hitch in the fleet. If I had a do over if make it shorter and hang off a crossbar that's isn't one of the ends. I had channel iron added horizontally to keep the frame from twisting into the vehicle and to strap to. I coated the extension in bed liner from a rattle can in hopes of the rubber component would reduce scratching on frames where they rub against the rack.

I've added some pics, sorry for the fuzz, my camera lens was cracked by some clutz.


----------



## PBR62 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a Tundra Crewmax,5 1/2 foot bed with Thule xsport? racks. We will put the Bighorn frame on the racks, maybe oars too. 14' NRS raft in the bed with a few weather proof totes and whatever else will fit in there. 
Plan now is to get a cargo web/net to cover everything and discourage pilfering. Will probably run a cable lock through and round some gear as well.
Leaving Arkansas headed to SLC then Smith River in Montana for what I hope is an epic fishing trip. 
Pulling the trigger on a $2500 topper or a trailer didn't make sense at this point.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I would suggest the long bed crew cab and key pad entry for shuttles.


I agree with this but maybe remember a back up key. On my previous F250 the fuse controlling the key pad burned out (probably from a problem elsewhere but never really fully answered). Keys were inside but luckily it was a dirt bike trip and the back up keys were only a few miles down the road at the cabin. Would have been a bummer if it was only option for a Selway shuttle! 

Jon


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

The equipment suggestions here are like fishing, everybody has a lure/fly that works for them. I suggest to Not put your frame on top of oars. Oars on top. Cupido76 has a nice set up for a smaller boat than you have, or you could roll the boat, then put frame and oars on top. Toppers are expensive, then on a Tacoma or full size truck you need a ladder and another person to load, otherwise sooner or later you will crash the frame on the truck, as I did. Used trailers can be inexpensive and solve the whole problem. Check the snowmobile sites. I think you will not be happy with a short bed the first time you load it. They are good to carry groceries. Good luck!


----------

